# Woodfast Lathe Value?



## scolba (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey Folks,

I need some opinions. I am looking to get out of turning, and will be selling my big heavy Woodfast M408 to help fund other tools to stay in general woodworking, but I'm not sure what I should ask. Its a fantastic machine, and is extremely sturdy. Its got a 16" swing, and is about that in bed length (or slightly more), so its more aimed at bowls and shorter stuff than long spindle work. But I'm not sure how this should be priced on the used market, compared to other similar machines. It is complete, is single phase, 110, and 1.5hp, is complete with the tool rest and tail stock, and will come with a spur, a super nova 2 with a few sets of jaws, a basic live center, and a Jacobs chuck. It will also have a safety shield. I have a bunch of other stuff, but will probably list that separately.

So what do you guys think? When I do list it, I will probably list it FS/FT, and list the tools I want in exchange, too.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

That is pretty sturdy old lathe not sure could ask much more than $500 for lathe alone more if includes a chuck & tools. If still runs good would make someone a great starter lathe.

Guess Rikon bought out Wood fast many years ago. Rikon mini & midi lathes more popular than their bigger lathes. I know they don't produce anything like the M408.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

They were considered very good lathes back in the day.A recent Prescott Az. craigslist post had the same model with tools,hollowing system ect.for $2500.00…A bit overpriced I would think.I have been turning with a friend who has one and its a great lathe to turn on…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

From what I can find it is a 16×16 lathe, 1-1/4-8 spindle. Probably no parts available but a decent quality lathe. Your best bet is shopping it to local turning clubs. On the general lathe market it won't be worth much because it's an extinct generic brand that few know about. I mean no disrespect, just the perspective of an average wood turner. Ask a little too much and take the best offer available. A package deal will sweeten the pot for a somewhat experienced turner.


----------



## scolba (Aug 31, 2012)

Good information, thanks guys!

Jeff, I'll start my listing at $2500, too! haha, just kidding. 

Rick, yeah the parts are indeed hard to come by, but thankfully the bearings and such are all standard size, so those don't need to be "Woodfast". No worries and no disrespect sensed, but I think it is more than a generic brand. From what I remember it was Australia's top tier that was then imported by Craft Supply USA….but since it is extinct and not well known, so unless you know that, its going to sell like its an unknown. So that message is def received.  Thanks!

So further opinion needed….I would like to really capitalize on the value of the accessories that I have to really stretch my dollar fund new tools. So what all would you guys think i should include in the Lathe listing, and what should i sell separately? For example, would it be more economically wise to sell the chuck separately, and maybe take a lower price on the lathe?

Thanks again for the input! Much appreciated!


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

Well chuck and chisels (HSS) are an easy sell. I would think you would get more with them separate from the lathe. Faceplates and centers should go with the lathe. You have a good lathe, but it is speciality type. Just need the right buyer.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Just off the top of my head your lathe more better than many of the China lathes sold today if runs good.
Not many people want to buy a used lathe that needs repairs unless priced to sell and that person knows how to make repairs.

Not sure about the brand or quality of your chuck and other tools but lathe with those item will make your selling more attractive. Especially to new or other turners looking for a quality lathe with extras. Just do some K-mart math to come out with dollar amount need to make you happy! Prepare to haggle!

If sold those other items separately doubt will gain more than getting rid of everything at one time. People will come and pick and choose items and could take lot of time to get rid of eveything. If plan on getting back into turning hang on to that stuff.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have found one of these lathes. Now I have to get it home. What do you think it weighs? How did you lift it into a pick-up? It's a Woodfast 408h with a 3 phase motor and a phase converter.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Thinking 385 lbs.
http://www.woodcentral.com/woodworking/forum/archives_turning.pl/bid/2109/md/read/id/202180/sbj/woodfast-m408/


----------

